# Silly Winter



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yup, he thinks he's home ~ LMFAO


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwww what a handsome boy - he looks literally LAID BACK at Deb's Maltese Zoo !!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw :wub: What a happy, happy boy :wub:


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

praying for his forever home


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

he is just too darn cute!!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Yep, he's saying, Phew! I pulled that one off! I'm staying right here! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

You may as well go on and do the paper work Deb, he is home!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Winter looks really good and so happy!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

He knows where he is supposed to be. With you. :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

He is one adorable little guy!

Have you done your home inspection yet?


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

He looks like such a sweet little guy! All laid back and relaxed... I'm betting he is "home"!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

he is so cute!! Deb I think he *IS* home!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

That is one cool dude - right where he is supposed to be! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yup, he's home. You might as well face it, Deb. He's not going anywhere!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Dang...see this is why I don't foster. Even though I'm being "hounded" lately. :blink: I could never give that sweet baby up! What a doll face! :wub: That sweet little innocent baby could NEVER do anything remotely quirky to scare a potential mommy or daddy off!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Deb, he is so adorable!!!! :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Yelp, he certainly looks like he _*knows*_ he is home. They say home is where the heart is. I don't think there's any question where his heart is.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Winter is such a handsome and happy looking fellow! :wub: I agree with the others he looks quite at home.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Uh, why would he want leave??


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> Yup, he thinks he's home ~ LMFAO[/B]


He is so adorable and yes he does look quite comfortable  

I think he's saying :chili: :chili: :chili: I managed to stay!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: He LOVES you Deb...Home is where the HEART is.... :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, congratulations on your new dog! Give up already......he aint goin' nowhere...  just ask him.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Gee Deb, 
I do believe he is home and he has no intention of leaving. :innocent:


----------

